# Living a horror story warning graphic



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I wasn't going to post this on RTF but my cousin encouraged me to. The purpose is to benefit dog owners in Northeast Texas and South Oklahoma. I could post what happened in one paragraph but I feel the whole story needs to be told. So here goes and sorry for the length.

As many of my RTF friends know it has been an eventful year in the Bockmon house hold. We were blessed with our first grandbaby, Little Mac, last June. Soon followed Christina's marriage and Lindsay's marriage this year in April. So as you can imagine the last couple of years have all been about family celebrations that Leslie and I were blessed to have had.

With this weekends holiday we really wanted to share a weekend just for us. We decided to go to the lease on Red River we share with friends carry my two labs and her stray that someone dumped. Our plans were to let the dogs romp, fish for crappie, grill, and do absolutely nothing productive and unwind.

On our arrival we let the dogs out to air, turned the ac on, and unloaded our supplies. Leslie had gone inside but came out to get her dog about that time I got stung by a honey bee. Leslie said look they are going in that hole by the garage door. I said put Xena in the house and we'll go get some spray. She went in and I crated Gracie and Star.

Our lease house is in the middle of nowhere literally and when we left a truck came up the dirt road and Leslie being Leslie worrying about her dog said do you think they will steal the dogs? So worried about that stray. I laughed.

Its a 15 minute round trip to the store. We got the spray and returned. About 200 ft from the house my old dog Gracie is coming up the rode. Leslie said oh no do you think they tried to steal them I said no Gracie would get in the vehicle with anyone. Gracie followed us back to the house. 

We got there and I noticed her crate was moved about ten foot but Stars was in the same place. I said oh no I hope this hasn't anything to do with the bees. As we got closer I noticed bees so I whip in and park thinking honey bees I'll get a few stings but I have to get Star out of the crate. I jumped out headed to Stars crate as fast as I could. A few feet from it I knew it was to late she was already dead and covered with bees about that time they started hitting me. I turned and yelled to Leslie to run, run, run Stars dead.

When I yelled I was enveloped I knew my only option was to run. I ran about 100 yards and at that moment I was sure I wasn't going to make it. They were relentless I kept running raking them off of me at about 300 yards I realised they weren't chasing me anymore the only ones were the ones still on me and on Gracie. Gracie had followed me back to the crates. I pulled off my shirt got them off Gracie and me and then the worst realization of horror hit me, Leslie had run the other way.

Gracie and I went back to find Leslie. I've never been so afraid of what I was going to find. We were to spent to run but we walked as fast as we could past the house and got attacked again but nothing like the first wave. Thank God Leslie was ok. We walked back towards the house but at about 100 ft guard bees would attack.

At this point Gracie was fading and I knew we had to get her to water. I knew where there was a pond about a quarter mile away and we got her to it. I left her and Leslie and tried to get back to the truck and our phones but you just couldn't do it . If you got withing 100 ft they attacked. I walked back to them and told them I was going for help I knew the farm manager was about 3 miles away but there was no choice but to leave them.

I found Donnie and he called his vet and since it is a working farm he had what was needed to treat Gracie. I gave her the shots and luckily he had a suit that the bees couldn't sting through so we were able to get Leslies dog, our stuff out of the house, the truck and poor Star.

I can't explain it but somehow Gracie had gotten out of the vari kennel and the door was still shut, I guess she squeezed through. We headed back home but I knew that Gracie was in bad shape. I called my vet, who was out of town, but knowing me and my farm background he provided me the meds to treat Gracie until he got back. We met at his clinic yesterday and tried everything we could to restart her kidneys and get the toxins out of her liver but we lost her this morning too.

For the first time in 30 years I don't have a lab and for the firs time in 20 years I don't have a descendant of Sarah sharing my cabin. Right about now I would be airing Gracie and she would come in the cabin door jump in my recliner and grin at me. I would point at her recliner she would grin jump in it look at me and lay her head on the arm rest sigh and go to sleep. That is the memory I will keep not this horror story.

Warning there are Africanised bees on the Texas OK border.

Tim


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh Tim. My heart breaks for you, it truly does.
I don't even have the words.
God Bless You.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Tim

Brother, I am so sorry!


Prayers sent.

Gooser


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

OOOOOHHHH Man.....Tim I am soo sorry . That is absolutely horrible. Run free girls...


----------



## Bender (Feb 28, 2013)

What a tragedy. My condolences.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

What a horror. I am so sorry Tim. Rest in peace sweet girls.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Damn ,that is probably the most heartbreaking thing I have ever had to read here on the RTF...sorry just doesn't cut it Tim..just kinda stunned for ya right now...would probably want to take a flame thrower and kill every bee in the county


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

How horrible! What a heartbreaking loss. My heart goes out to you over the loss of Gracie and Star.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

OMG. I am so, so sorry. There are no words. I don't know you. I don't know your dogs.
But...my heart aches for all you have lost.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, no! I'm so sorry!


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

Words just can not express it sorry for your loss.


----------



## BirddogLabs (Sep 7, 2009)

That is absolutely horrible. So sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

man so sorry for your loss.......sad sad sad


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Such a terrifying and tragic event. I am so glad that you and your wife were not seriously harmed and so very sorry about your girls.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

What a heartbreaking story. I don't know what else to say...I'm so very sorry for the loss of your dogs.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh Tim, my friend, I am so very sorry for you and Leslie. How heartbreaking. Godspeed Grace and Star. This is so damn sad.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Holy $hit! 
Tim, you and Leslie are alive!
how are you doing? 
Have you been to a doc yet?


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

How unbearably awful!

I can't even think of a response that could possibly ease your pain.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

What a tragedy. I am sorry for your loss. Glad you and Leslie are still okay.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow. That is a horrible experience. I am so very sorry for the tragic loss of your girls, and glad you and your wife are still alive. I would not be, because I have an allergy to stings. Please get checked by your doctor, and remember that puppy breath is one of the best medicines....


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

OMG Tim what a horrific event you and your wife had to endure. I am so sorry for you both, as well as for the terribly painful way you lost your sweet girls Grace and Star.
My heart goes out to you all. Sincere condolences


----------



## Dos Patos (Oct 15, 2012)

Prayers with you guys bro.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

tim,
this is shockingly unreal. what a horrible thing to have happened. i am so regetful for your loss. hang in there.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. We'll be on the lookout for bees.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I can't imagine it! That would be such a horror to go through. I'm so sorry for you, your wife, and especially your two labs.

You'll have to be strong these next few weeks, I'm praying for strength for you.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Oh, no. I'm so very sorry. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Prayers for your loss. So sorry!


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a horrible experience. I knew the "killer bees" were in Texas and moving north but didn't know they had made it to the Texas-OK border. Ya'll may be sensitive now to bee stings, talk with your dr. You may want to carry epi-pen with you from now on just in case.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Jesus Tim! I am sick about your dogs. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife. As bad as it was (and it was terrible), it could have been much worse for you and your wife. Thank God you two made it.


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Godspeed Grace and Star.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

I am so sorry......


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Tim, oh my god. I still think of those things as a sci-fi novel. To know you lost your girls to them is horrific. How fickle is life and chance. My best hopes to you and Leslie that you may heal from this. My throat is closed from sorrow for you.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

How heartbreaking! I'm so sorry, thank goodness you and your wife are o.k. My condolences on the loss of your dogs.

And BTW, thanks for the heads up, maybe it will save someone else.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Godspeed Tim! 

While reading your story I kept thinking - omg, how can this guy keep powering through?! You are strong, dude! Really, Really, Really strong!!! Amazing.

Hope you and the family heal soon!

Jennifer


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Tim How awful. So sorry. I can't imagine. Do take care!!


----------



## Chuck Ward (Nov 28, 2012)

God be with Grace and Star....... they both had a loving and caring household. So very sorry to read this story and think of the pain and fear your dogs went thru. I can't begin to understand Leslie's and your pain and loss...... prayers and good thoughts sent your way. Hug one another, Xena and your family. You will get thru this. God is watching, he cares, we all care. So very sorry for all of you!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

There are no words...My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Matt Duncan (Feb 21, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your girls but happy you and your wife are here today! Hang in there lots of prayers coming your way!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I can not imagine the horror. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

What a horrible thing to happen, I am so sorry for your loss and such a nightmare to endure. Godspeed, Gracie & Star.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

I can't imagine having to endure that!

I'm sorry you lost your best buddy and that your wife lost hers, as well. I really am at a loss for words.-Paul


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

Please hug your wife for us. Keep her close .......this is so heartbreaking....I cant imagine the horror. Our deepest sympathy for the lost of your girls.



Joyce and Jeff


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

So sorry. Hang in there.


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

2tall said:


> Tim, oh my god. I still think of those things as a sci-fi novel. To know you lost your girls to them is horrific. How fickle is life and chance. My best hopes to you and Leslie that you may heal from this. My throat is closed from sorrow for you.


This captured my thoughts as well. I am having a hard time even being able to imagine this nightmare. Thoughts are with you guys...


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Tim.....I can't even imagine this happening....so sorry for your loss! Prayers sent!

Chris


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

Such a terrible tragedy for you and your dogs. I am so very sorry. The only positive note is that you are ok. These bees are really dangerous. My son was quail hunting in South Texas a few years ago when the quail wagon disturbed a hive in a fence post. My son and his friend leapt off the top of the vehicle when the swarm came at them and took off running. You cannot outrun these things. The driver in the cab realized what was happening and floored it and caught up to them and got them crammed into the cab. They were covered in bees, but fortunately no one was allergic. They were very lucky. My son said it was the most terrifying experience of his life. By some miracle, the dogs had just been put up on the wagon so there were none on the ground when this happened. They were stung in their boxes, but all survived. A bulldozer operator on a neighboring ranch had been killed the year before when he disturbed a hive and could not escape in time. Once again, I am so sorry for you and your family. Be consoled that you did the best you could.


----------



## Dick Sheldon (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh my gosh how horrible. I am so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

Sorry for your losses, I can understand your pain but you will find strength in your memories!


----------



## dgengr (Nov 28, 2012)

So Sorry for your loss... Thank you for posting this to raise others awareness. We all know how rough it was to post...


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Tim,

So sorry for your loss. My stomach turned upside down reading this I couldn't imagine living it. 

Godspeed Star and Gracie.

Please-Please-Please go find a puppy to put a smile back on you and your wife's faces.


----------



## brsutton86 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Unfortunately africanized bees are spreading rapidly. Especiall places with no european bees. Where european bees are plentiful they dilute africanized bee genes.. But with all these pesticides killing bees its making it worse. I'm a commercial beekeeper I've heard a few horrific stories but never dealt with them. Can't imagine coming home to see that. Just something for others to keep in mind....bees typically won't bother you if there european but they HATE dogs. I've heard its the dog smell but bees will get on dogs quickly if they get near hives.


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Tim,

As a beekeeper and a retriever lover I'm so terribly sorry for your loss.

Africanized Honey bees are horrible and the southern beekeepers fight a constant battle trying to keep those genetics from spreading.


Don


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Tim and Leslie, this was horrifying to read about, I can not imagine living though it. May time eventually soften the memory of that day for you. My condolences on your loss.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so so sorry Tim! I can't imagine what you are going thru. Godspeed girls.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim,

I can not imagine what you and your family have felt over the past couple days. I'm deeply saddened and sorry for your loss.

Sincerely,

Chris


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Howard N said:


> I can't imagine it! That would be such a horror to go through. I'm so sorry for you, your wife, and especially your two labs.
> 
> You'll have to be strong these next few weeks, I'm praying for strength for you.


I have to repeat what Howard has said. I just can't imagine what you have been through. To say my heart is aching for you is such an understatement; my heart is breaking for you.

Please try to be strong and know that there are many of us that will be keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Tim so sorry for your loss, prayers sent from down south.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow! can't imagine what you went/are going through. Sorry for the loos of the dogs,that sux.


----------



## steve schreiner (Jun 15, 2009)

Vicky Trainor said:


> I have to repeat what Howard has said. I just can't imagine what you have been through.
> 
> All I can do is repeat from Howard and Vicky....I just can't imagine the experience you have been through ...How tragic to loose a friend and companion too...May God give you the peace to get through this .....Steve S


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

There are just no words... only prayers. 

I am so sorry.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Tim I am just sick to my stomach for you. Stay strong.


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Truly a sad story. I'm sorry for your loss. When it's time, remember the good times and cherish them.


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

How horrible. So very sorry for your loss Tim.

Hugh


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

What a horrible event to experience. Very sincere condolences on your dogs but so very glad to read that your human family is OK. Godspeed Star and Gracie.


----------



## Zach Taylor (May 20, 2013)

My condolences.... absolutely tragic is an understatement! I'm glad you and your wife are safe. I hope you find peace and happiness again bud!


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Marty and I are so sorry for your loss. Our hearts just break for you. But, thank you so much for sharing your story and making us aware of this danger. i had no idea the bees were in this area and so dangerous to our dogs.

Sincere sympathies,

Marty and Lesa Cozens Dauphin


----------



## Kendall Steffensen (Sep 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for you loss. Your family is in my prayers.

Kendall Steffensen


----------



## Darin Brewer (Jan 25, 2012)

I have no words and only heart felt sorrows for you and your family, you and your family will be in my prayers. I am so sorry.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Tim, I am very sorry for the loss of Gracie and Star and for the horrific manner in which it occurred. One of my greatest fears is being helpless to help those I love in their time of peril and that is basically what you experienced. Obviously I'm thankful that you and your wife are OK, and the stray also (from what I could tell). As others have suggested, do get yourself and your wife checked out.

I'm with Bon on the flamethrower. It wouldn't change anything but it would be a good release of anger.

God bless you, your wife and your dogs.


----------



## hughest (Oct 5, 2007)

Lord have mercy. To say I'm sorry seems so inadequate. How very very sad. I hope you and your wife can find some peace soon from this terrible nightmare.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

I just saw this Tim as it has been a busy weekend... May God Bless you and comfort you in your time of need...


Anything you need please let me know,


Richard


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

So very sorry this happened to you... Godspeed Gracie & Star.


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

An unimaginable tragedy. My heart is heavy at the loss of your girls.


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm with the rest of the folks. So sorry for your loss. Glad you and your wife are OK. So sad. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

I can't imagine going through what you just did. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TonyLattuca (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow. I couldn't imagine the horror you went through. This has to be the most screwed up story I've ever heard. So sorry for your lost and may God be with you and your family.


----------



## tndude85 (Mar 28, 2013)

I couldn't imagine going through that. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

just horrible, thoughts and prayers sent out to you and your family


----------



## DucksDogsDownriggers (Feb 21, 2013)

So so sorry... I can't even imagine.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I can't add or say anything that will ease your pain, but I am deeply sorry for you and your wife. We sign up for the fact that they are going to break our hearts one day when they go, but when it's sudden and tragic it doubles your grief.
I am going to hug my dog extra hard today and hope that your hearts heal, so you can open them up to let another dog in one day.

Godspeed Gracie and Star
Rest Well
M


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Tim,

I'm sorry to hear about the tragety you are living through. I will pray for you.

The line of how far north africanized honeybees are is in Oklahoma. It tends to move a little year to year depending on how the winters are. Unfortunately, once they become defensive they attack with overwhelming numbers.

Tom


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

What a horrific experience, such a tragic loss of your beloved dogs. Hoping you find comfort in the support of all your friends here.

Michael


----------



## Schmersal (Apr 14, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss, prayers from ours to yours. Hope that you and your wife are doing ok!


Guy,


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Oh Tim....my heart is breaking for you and Leslie. I have tears in my eyes after reading your story...can't even begin to imagine what that feels like. My sincerest condolences to you both. Godspeed, Gracie and Star.


----------



## Seabass77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry to ready this, you have my condolences sir.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear, our sympathies


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

How terrible! I can't imagine! Prayers sent from Ohio.


----------



## TimFenstermacher (Sep 9, 2012)

Tim and Leslie, "may the pain in your hearts be eased by the prayers of so many here at RTF".....you are a very strong man to be able to think of others in a time of such saddness for you. You have my utmost sympathies and respect! Heal soon my retriever friends.

Tim


----------



## Jeff Brezee (Nov 21, 2012)

Tim, that is such a horrible tragedy. So many times our dogs are heroes to us, or we are heroes to our dogs......to break apart a team of man and dog due to an accident is heart breaking. Here's to meeting up with those dogs on the other side.


----------



## mylabs (Nov 5, 2012)

I can't imagine experiencing the horror you and your wife went through. I am so sorry for your great loss.

Christine


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I am still shuddering after reading that, Tim. I've seen the Natl. Geographic shows about those bees and how aggressive they are and even still, I cannot even imagine the horror of discovering your dog and being attacked, while your loyal older dog followed you back. So glad you and Leslie are OK and I second the suggestion someone else made about carrying an epi pen. Praying you never run into more of those killer African bees but you now may be vulnerable even to a plain old wasp or bee sting after that. I carry one because I developed an allergy to bee stings about 15 years ago after pounding a for sale sign into a ground nest of yellow jackets. I didn't have a reaction after getting stung about a dozen times from that, but a couple mos. later (next time I got stung), I went into full blown, throat-closing anaphylactic (sp?) shock and almost died because my throat swelled shut. Your poor dogs...just horrible, I cannot even imagine.


----------



## forhair (Feb 4, 2013)

There are few individuals in life that mean so much to us that they form the foundation for our sense of purpose in life. Obviously, this list includes our wife and our children and our best friend and our parents. Another is our dogs. No words can replace the profound grief you are experiencing at this time. i stand with the others in expressing my most sincere sorrow for the heart break you are suffering through at this time. May God be with you.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Dear RTF friends,

The people that know me best know my intentions for posting this thread. The responses quiet frankly have humbled me, stengthend me, and have made my heart swell. I know the reason my heart has swelled is due to each of you giving me Leslie, Gracie, and Star part of your hearts. We thank you so much for that.

So many wonderful things have happened since our personal tragedy. The support we have received by different means is beyond description. I will not try to thank everyone here it just isn't possible. But each of you know how thankful we are for the lifelines that you threw to us.

We have been offered so many options by the RTF community it is just, well I cant explain it.

Greg McKinney, my cousin and very good friend, is the guy who convinced me to post this whole thing. He also found a litter that was was close to being ready to go home

I called to check on a female puppy and found out the females were gone. I thanked the guy and hung up. Well a few minutes later I noticed a missed call and voice mail. It was the guy I spoke with asking me to call back.

I called back and a guy name Brandon, same guy I spoke to, said the pups were gone but he might have something I could be interested in. I thought he might have a friend with some pups boy was I wrong.

I am not going to drag this out because we had more than one conversation. Mostly me saying Brandon you could make quite a bit of money selling this dog but his concern was this was the right thing for Jade, the right thing for them, and the right thing for me.

So this weekend the Bockmon household will not be devoid of a lab. It will have Jade the ultimate selfless gift from Revitt Up Retrievers given by Brandon and Dawni Bromley to people I have never met but will be eternaly grateful.

Thank you RTF community for all your selfless offers and thank you Brandon and Dawni. I look forward to meeting you and Jade will have a wonderful home.


Tim


----------



## AmyK (Jan 8, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Such a tragedy.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

PS all my friends know without a mature female lab to chaparone me I'm pretty much worthless.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh Tim, thank goodness for the Bromleys and Jade. That little girl just won the human lottery.


----------



## Zx10r2004 (Apr 25, 2013)

Very Sorry for your loss.Very very sad.


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your tragic loss, Tim. Glad to know you are both on the upswing again. Happy Healing.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

I originally read your post this morning, It has stuck with me all day long,Words do not come close to my sorrow for you Tim. Good luck with the new pup !


----------



## PridezionLabs (Mar 8, 2009)

Our true and sincerest condolences, may peace find you and keep your heart and mind focused on the good memories.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I forgot to mention Brandon had read what had happened to us on RTF.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Dog people are just the best.
Welcome home, Jade!


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

They whelped the litter my new pup came from...nice job then, and once again for their thoughtfulness now.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Tim,
Can you give us more specifics as to location?

Very sorry to hear about this. Horrible.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

junfan68 said:


> Tim,
> Can you give us more specifics as to location?
> 
> Very sorry to hear about this. Horrible.


Yes our lease is one mile as crow flies from Red River. Hwy 37 from Clarksville Tx to Idabell OK. About 5 miles west of 37 from Red River Bridge.

Reported to Red River County Ext Agency by farm manager. They were suppose to go out there today and verify and eliminate the hive.

I assume they will contact me to verify the attack. PM me if you need further information.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I had a place just east of there, just west of Foreman AR on the state line. There is all kinds of things that can mess you up in that area.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Jade,
Soon you will be meeting your new Dad. He needs lots of love and companionship. His heart is heavy right now but you will find the way to bring a smile to his face. It may be just a lick to wipe the tears that might trickle down his cheeks or maybe it could be picking up a bird or bumper for him that he didn't think you could find. Don't worry...you'll know how to melt his heart. Lay at his feet (or climb up on his lap) and just be there for him.

All of us here on RTF will be rooting for you! I'm sure your new Dad will let us know how you are doing!

Big hugs, little girl! I know you'll do the right things at the right times.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Jade,
> Soon you will be meeting your new Dad. He needs lots of love and companionship. His heart is heavy right now but you will find the way to bring a smile to his face. It may be just a lick to wipe the tears that might trickle down his cheeks or maybe it could be picking up a bird or bumper for him that he didn't think you could find. Don't worry...you'll know how to melt his heart. Lay at his feet (or climb up on his lap) and just be there for him.
> 
> All of us here on RTF will be rooting for you! I'm sure your new Dad will let us know how you are doing!
> ...


 Well, that made me cry.
And I didn't even cry when Old Yeller died.


----------



## Rich Martin (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't imagine the heart aches you have went through. So sorry for you loss. Hope the new pup will help ease the pain.


----------



## Jen Marenich (Jan 20, 2013)

Don't even know what to say... So sorry this happened to you and the girls. Who would have thought something like that even possible???


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Jade,
> Soon you will be meeting your new Dad. He needs lots of love and companionship. His heart is heavy right now but you will find the way to bring a smile to his face. It may be just a lick to wipe the tears that might trickle down his cheeks or maybe it could be picking up a bird or bumper for him that he didn't think you could find. Don't worry...you'll know how to melt his heart. Lay at his feet (or climb up on his lap) and just be there for him.
> 
> All of us here on RTF will be rooting for you! I'm sure your new Dad will let us know how you are doing!
> ...


We've never met but you know me far to well.......


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

BTW in my avatar that is Sarah with her head in my lap and Gracie licking my face. Had to drug Sarah to lay like that and put honey on my face for Gracie to lick me. Hateful dogs.

Also, my Buddy Perry wasn't too happy about my dogs being in his bed on our old deer lease. He forgave the dogs me not so much.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

duk4me said:


> PS all my friends know without a mature female lab to chaparone me I'm pretty much worthless.


Good for you Tim! And bless Brandon and Dawni for their generosity. I take it then that Jade is a grown dog? Perfect!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Jade is fabulous! Tim, I know you will never quit missing Sarah & Gracie, but what a great gal you have coming to help you and your family.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

duk4me said:


> Dear RTF friends,
> 
> The people that know me best know my intentions for posting this thread. The responses quiet frankly have humbled me, stengthend me, and have made my heart swell. I know the reason my heart has swelled is due to each of you giving me Leslie, Gracie, and Star part of your hearts. We thank you so much for that.
> 
> ...


Awesome Tim,
Brandon and Dawni are personal friends of mine and I am here to tell you they are both top notch humans, not a whole lot of those out there. I also know Jade. I trained her for a few short months. Your gonna love this dog. She is not only a talented retriever but a very personal companion as well. I loved her personality. My nick name for her was the clown. She is a fun loving happy dog. I am deeply saddened by your loss but knowing Jade she will help lesson the pain. Good luck to you.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

I cant even begin to express how deeply sorry I am, how tragic this is, and how I appreciate the fact that you toughed it out and posted this - we're all better off because of your warning. That's pretty big, especially in light of what you just went through. 

I'm so terribly sorry, my heart goes out to you and family, and I ache for your loss.....but am so glad it wasn't even worse. How horrible, I wish I had better words.


.......

And having read through the rest of this thread, I'm so glad to see where this is going.......God bless Jade and those around and involved with her - and much hope that she is a wonderful addition to your family. It's too much to ask a single dog to erase your pain, but a single dog can bring a whole lot of balm to an aching heart.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Here I go crying again....Tim, I am so happy you will have a lab in the house this weekend. Jade you do have a VERY important job....


duk4me said:


> Dear RTF friends,
> 
> The people that know me best know my intentions for posting this thread. The responses quiet frankly have humbled me, stengthend me, and have made my heart swell. I know the reason my heart has swelled is due to each of you giving me Leslie, Gracie, and Star part of your hearts. We thank you so much for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Like everyone else, I am shocked and horrified for you and your wife, I can't even imagine how you felt and are still feeling. My heart breaks for you.. So glad that you will have a new dog to share your love with. 

Sincere Condolances,

Earlene


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Cannot imagine this happening and the grief that you and your wife have gone through. Our sincere condolences on the loss of Star and Grace but so pleased to hear you have Jade coming into your life.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

MY heart breaks for you. I can't imagine the loss of 2 family members at the same time.
I'm glad to read that Jade will be joining your family in a few days. She doesn't know it yet but she just hit the lotto.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Tim so sorry for your loss! Thoughts and prayers your way!

The Homburg's*


----------



## Jige (May 29, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. R.I.P dear sweet girls.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

This will be my last post on this thread.

Today was one of the special days we so rarely are allowed in our lives. I met one of the most geniune, special, and caring families imaginable. I have talked to so many people that I forget who I said what to. So if I have already said this it needs repeating. My Dad had a saying about some people having the milk of human kindness in them. If Dad was alive he would laugh and say son the Bromleys are a dairy farm of human kindness.

When Brandon and Dawni made their offer of Jade to me I was so concerned about the monetary aspect they were giving up. I guess I was wrapped up with what Leslie and I were going through emotionally. I never considered what they were giving up emotionally. When I got there I realised they were opening their hearts and giving me a piece of their family. Tears were shed.

I have received so many offers and lifelines from puppies to you want a companion for awhile that it is just not able for me to put into words.

I do want to ask the RTF community for a favor. Please go to Revitt up Retrievers website and email them thanks for all they have done for me and Leslie. They have given up a piece of their family to help us and they are missing Jade right now.

Thanks,

Tim

PS a new thread with pics will be started.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

duk4me said:


> This will be my last post on this thread.
> 
> Today was one of the special days we so rarely are allowed in our lives. I met one of the most geniune, special, and caring families imaginable. I have talked to so many people that I forget who I said what to. So if I have already said this it needs repeating. My Dad had a saying about some people having the milk of human kindness in them. If Dad was alive he would laugh and say son the Bromleys are a dairy farm of human kindness.
> 
> ...


 Tim, you are a gentleman. Congrats on the new addition to your family. 

Brandon and Dawni Bromley, I don't know you... But your actions speak louder than words. Thank you.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Tim, you are a gentleman. Congrats on the new addition to your family.
> 
> Brandon and Dawni Bromley, I don't know you... But your actions speak louder than words. Thank you.


times 2....


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

OK I lied it isn't my last post on this thread. When you go to their website click on Jade and you will understand the incredible generosity of this family.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow, such a horrible nightmare. So sorry for the loss of your girls. I hope you and your wife are recovering ok.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

So trajic. Sorry for your loss and for you to have such a horrifying experience-


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Tim, I just now saw this thread. Your story is beyond words and what a heartbreak. My heart goes out to you and whoever else is involved in this tragedy.


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

RJW said:


> Tim, I just now saw this thread. Your story is beyond words and what a heartbreak. My heart goes out to you and whoever else is involved in this tragedy.


Very sorry for your losses. Thank you for sharing. Tragic and scary - God Bless you and your family.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

Tim,

Words cannot express the sadness I feel for you and your family's tragic loss. Sometimes things can happen for which we can never imagine any good purpose. But when time has passed and you look back you can see how God used a tragedy to bless you in many ways you couldn't have foreseen.

I'm sorry for your tragic losses. I'm praying for abundant blessings for you and your family. I hope Jade is just the beginning of many good things to come your way!

Swack


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Oh my that is just horrid. I am so sorry. 

Godspeed "Star" and "Gracie"...

Best, 

Judy


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

Just saw your story too. I am so sorry.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

They seem to be bad in Texas. Herw is a story from today. 

http://us.cnn.com/2013/06/03/us/texas-bee-attack/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------

